# New excavation



## RelicRaker (Apr 11, 2018)

[FONT=&amp]Today's finds...
L: John Wyeth & Bro Apothecaries, 1412 Walnut Street, Philada.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]R: English-made stoneware, unstamped (possibly a master ink).
[/FONT]


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 11, 2018)

A better shot of the Wyeth...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow, that's by far the oldest Wyeth bottle I've ever seen.  Does it have a pontil?  If not it looks like it just missed having one.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 11, 2018)

Just missed the pontil era. But does have the early Wyeth address. I'm guessing early 1870s.


----------



## rfellmanjr (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice Digs RelicRaker. Nice urban digging!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 12, 2018)

rfellmanjr said:


> Nice Digs RelicRaker. Nice urban digging!


Thanks!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 12, 2018)

Dude, you find more stuff turned up by construction sites than I thought possible after OSHA laws resulted in what used to be open lots now being totally buttoned up and inaccessible.  Maybe in your area they don't care about fencing?  Either way, great finds, and I'm totally jealous.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 12, 2018)

The big excavation sites (office buildings, malls, and condos) are impossible to access, and I don't try. Individual rowhouse foundation digs are far less secure. A breezeway often is sufficient to access the tailing pile at the rear of the lot. And other lots are left totally open, sometimes for weeks.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2018)

RelicRaker said:


> The big excavation sites (office buildings, malls, and condos) are impossible to access, and I don't try. Individual rowhouse foundation digs are far less secure. A breezeway often is sufficient to access the tailing pile at the rear of the lot. And other lots are left totally open, sometimes for weeks.



Sounds like my neighborhood. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 19, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Sounds like my neighborhood. LEON.


Good fortune for us diggers.


----------

